# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  راهنمایی برای جهشی خواندن سال یازدهم انسانی

## Marta

سلام
همونجور که از عنوان مشخصه میشه نظراتتون رو در این باره بگید که آیا کار اشتباهی هست یا نه؟چرا؟
و اینکه آیا اصلا این کار ممکن هست؟چون یک سری سایت ها گفتن ممکنه یک سری اسمی ازش نبردن
ممنون از راهنمایی...

----------


## genzo

*سلام 
خب صد در صد غلطه 

حالا علتش :
1-جهشی خوندن مال دبستانه که درسا راحته نه دبیرستان که درساش سنگینه 
2-وقتی جهشی میخونید باعث شده یه سری درسا را یاد گرفته و یادگیری کامل نیست و بعد تو کنکور به مشکل بر می خورید
3-حالا اصن چرا جهشی خوندن حالا شما سنتون نسبت به ما کمتره این که یکم زود بخاید برید  دانشگاه چیز قشنگی نیس اصن
4- وقتی شما تابستان جهشی بردارید باعث شده سال های بعدش یه خستگی داشته باشید منظورم خستگی ذهنی هست 

البته فکر هم نکنم مدارس اجازه همچین کاری را بدن 

سوالی بود درخدمتم*

----------


## spring__girl

> سلام
> همونجور که از عنوان مشخصه میشه نظراتتون رو در این باره بگید که آیا کار اشتباهی هست یا نه؟چرا؟
> و اینکه آیا اصلا این کار ممکن هست؟چون یک سری سایت ها گفتن ممکنه یک سری اسمی ازش نبردن
> ممنون از راهنمایی...


سلام دوست عزیز
جهشی خوندن پایه ای تو دبیرستان اشتباه محضه
چون قراره کنکور بدی
من خودم یه سال جهشی خوندم اونم سوم ابتدایی رو..بستگی به توانایی و ضریب هوشی و خیلی چیزا داره ولی این چیزا مال ابتداییه 
من یادمه درسای سوم ابتدایی رو که تو تابستون میخوندم انقد خسته بودم که فقط منتظر اون 15 روزی  بودم که قراره از شهریور تا مهر داشته باشم..فک کنین دبیرستان چه اوضاعی میشه
اصلا دلیلتون برای جهش دادن چیه؟هرچی که هست به عنوان کسی که تجربه داشته پیشنهاد نمیکنم اصلا و ابدا..

----------

